# Is there any chance of my boyfriend getting a job?



## Katiem84 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all

I have recently been offered the opportunity to work in Singapore/Hong Kong for 1-2 years, and as a result, my boyfriend wants to travel with me. It will all be arranged for me to get my work visa etc through my company, but i'm very worried about my boyfriend finding work.

He currently works for a supermarket firm in the UK, and has a Diploma in Public Services. He will be 21 when we would move over.

Does anyone have any advice/information? I know i am going to be going at the end of May, so unfortunately it's not given us much time to sort things out.

Thanks in advance
K


----------

